# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Stoppen na 4e pil?

## lautje36

Ik had uitgerekend dat als ik nu de stopweek zou overslaan, ik in de vakantie niet ongesteld zou worden. Maar nu heb ik het opnieuw uitgerekend en heb ik me vergist, ik zou eigenlijk beter nu de stopweek kunnen houden. Maar ik heb al 4 pillen ingenomen, kan ik nu alsnog stoppen? En na de 7 dagen verdergaan met dezelfde strip?

----------


## Yv

Ik zou het niet om met dezelfde strip na 7 dagen verder te gaan. Je kunt wel nu stoppen, maar dat kun je het beste een nieuwe strip pakken over 7 dagen. Of je gaat 2 keer de stopweek overslaan. Wel veel plezier op je vakantie.

----------


## Healthy01

Ligt eraan of het de strip na de stopweek is, of je 2e(of meerdere) strip en welke pil je hebt. Bij mij is het zo dat zolang ik de eerste strip na een stopweek maar afmaak, kan ik zoveel/weinig doorslikken als ik wil. Dus ik zou bij wijze van een paar dagen kunnen doorslikken als dit beter uitkomt, of twee weken. Als je die eerste strip maar wel hebt afgemaakt. Het beste is om even de bijsluiter van jouw pil te lezen en te kijken wat daarover wordt gezegd. En anders de huisarts of apotheker raadplegen?

Fijne vakantie in ieder geval!

----------

